
Dear J. J. Abrams, here’s how to make Star Wars great again - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/09/27/dear-j-j-abrams-heres-how-to-make-star-wars-great-again/
======
beat
Want to make Star Wars great again? Don't put a hack like JJ Abrams in charge
of it!

I'm one of the many who would love to see our beloved Star Wars in Joss
Whedon's hands. Sadly (or not), he's busy with the Avengers, and I can't see
Lucas being comfortable with him anyway. But wow, someone who can write
ensemble cast work like that could do wonders with Star Wars.

